# Fishing Tampico,Mexico



## Century (Aug 11, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you guys have fished there? If so what time of the year do the tarpon show. Also any charter recomendations i cant seem to find any online.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Their tarpon season get on a good roll around June. There are several tarpon guides in Tampico, but they fish from pangas. From what I gather, they get about 2,000 pesos (200.00) a day.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

A friend of mine is from Tampico and won the tournament years ago with a 186. He said he knew of only one charter boat run by Wendell Cox.

He said Tarpon fishing isn't what it used to be in Tampico. This is no surprise with water pollution and kill tournaments with 100's of Tarpon rotting away in the street.

He recomended going to Veracruz instead.

August is prime time in Tampico but I think you could do as well at SPI that time of year.


----------

